# Timothy Hay for GTA / Ontario



## mrbunny (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello,

Since Ms Bun Poopers goes through tons of hay just by her lonesome and now with the addition of Mr Bighead, I've been planning to buy my first bale of hay for some time, which I picked up on Monday. 

For those who are looking for a good bale of hay in the GTA, try:

*Merrybrook Farm*
9110 4th line, RR#5,
Milton, ON L9T 2X9 - 45 min drive away from Toronto
#905-878-6237
Ask for Bob Merry

It's a small business and they do not have a website. Since they are out on the arm during the day, the best time to call is probably around dinner time. The people are friendly and they have a very nice farm. 

They sell two types of hay: (1) timothy with a small percentage mix of grass hay and (2) alfalfa. The price is $6/bale. The quality of the hay is great and it is very green. The buns love it. 

Do bring a tarp and string (to tie the tarp around the hay) with you, because it will get messy. For those worried about fitting it into a car, I measured the bale when I got home and it is approximately 14" x 18" x 36". It fits in the back of my friend's Toyota Corolla (with space to spare). Also, do familiarize yourself with what alfalfa and timothy hay looks like, so you don't get confused at the barn when you pick it up (my boyfriend had no idea).

And there is another place that was suggested to me on Bunspace called *Bourne Free Farms *that is apparently also sold at Bulk Barns (but I've never seen it). It is run by Wayne Bourne. For five 2lb bags delivered to Toronto, it is about $60. The website is: http://www.bournefreefarms.com/Mission.html. I have not tried this place yet, but it does specialize in hay for rabbits. 

Good luck.


----------

